# GPS advice please



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I want a mounted gps for my Gheenoe. About a 4-5” screen. The problem I’m having is finding one that isn’t a fish finder also. My transom is too narrow for a transducer. 

Any of you guys know of a gps only unit that fits my needs?


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

look for a Chartplotter, not a GPS. 
or
just don't install the transducer, its not like you have to. I have a Raymarine Axiom (transducer sold separately) I picked up specifically for its chart abilities, the biggest pluses: quad processor and 10hz antenna,......because of what its going on, will probably never see a transducer.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Kirc said:


> look for a Chartplotter, not a GPS.
> or
> just don't install the transducer, its not like you have to. I have a Raymarine Axiom (transducer sold separately) I picked up specifically for its chart abilities, the biggest pluses: quad processor and 10hz antenna,......because of what its going on, will probably never see a transducer.


 Thanks. Good advice.


----------



## Hard Chargin' (Mar 31, 2021)

I just put a Garmin Echomap 44CV on my 8.5' skiff build. 4" screen and I really like it. It's got charts and a pretty decent fish finder. As @Kirc said though you totally don't have to install the transducer. 

Since you don't have room on your transom have you thought about a through hull transducer? 

If your always skinny water I can see not putting it on but it's pretty nice having one when you can use it. 

Keep Chargin'


----------



## Hard Chargin' (Mar 31, 2021)

It's small, but plenty big enough to show good charts, and fish marks.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Hard Chargin' said:


> It's small, but plenty big enough to show good charts, and fish marks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 172129
> ...


That’s perfect.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Hard Chargin' said:


> It's small, but plenty big enough to show good charts, and fish marks.


What year is that engine? Pardon the thread interrupt please.


----------



## Hard Chargin' (Mar 31, 2021)

eightwt said:


> What year is that engine? Pardon the thread interrupt please.


It's a '58 Merc mark 25


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't you mount a transducer on the TM shaft


----------



## Hard Chargin' (Mar 31, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Can't you mount a transducer on the TM shaft


Yes the Garmin came with a mount for a trolling motor. But he might not have one.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm not moving mine from the back of my boat but it makes sense to have it on the front that way you can see trouble before your 18' passes over it


----------

